# Fan Speed wont reset!



## kazaroth (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi guys,

I want to set my x800 XT PE back to the default fan ramp points, but I can't seem to. Lets say I set the fan to 0 RPM under 70 degrees, and 100% at 70 (so it's very easy to test).

I can hear, in windows, that it's silent, where before I had about 65% fan speed at idle.

Then I UNCLICK 'override fan speeds', but the fan doesn't spin up. I close ATI Tool completely and still no joy - has it written these settings to the card itself?

How do I restore ATI's defaults?

Thanks,
James


----------



## acrowley23 (Nov 12, 2004)

when you disable "override Speeds" you should reboot after that!  Then the Fan Speeds normally must be work at defaults


----------

